# What do you think of the Brooks Brothers "Gentleman..." books?



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

I just noticed for the first time the Brooks Brothers series of books on various "gentlemanly" topics such as "How to Raise a Gentleman", table manners, entertaining, etc. Any thoughts on these? I am always looking for a few pointers and have been trying to deepen my knowledge on social graces. Any thoughts appreciated.
Regards,
Jedidiah


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I've leafed through them while standing at the register waiting for my purchase to be rung up and packed and thought they might be interesting bathroom reading material but found they were waaay overpriced (upwards of $25 if I recall correctly). Every time I look at them I tell myself to check Amazon to see if they can be had for under $10 but have never bothered to actually do so.


----------



## Savile Row (Feb 1, 2012)

dawgvet said:


> I just noticed for the first time the Brooks Brothers series of books on various "gentlemanly" topics such as "How to Raise a Gentleman", table manners, entertaining, etc. Any thoughts on these? I am always looking for a few pointers and have been trying to deepen my knowledge on social graces. Any thoughts appreciated.
> Regards,
> Jedidiah


I always refer to the original experts, either 1) Emily Post and her great-grandson Peter Post (director of the Emily Post Institute); and, 2) Debrett's series of publications.
Both have published "modern manners" editions, including _Emily Post Etiquette, Manners For A New World (_18th Edition)_,_ _Essential Manners for Men _(Peter Post) and _Guide For The Modern Gentleman _(Debrett).

Everything else in my opinion is a faint facsimile and somewhat banal.
_GQ,_ _Esquire_, and even _Cigar Aficianado _all have their own "etiquette and style" pubs.
Sure, old Sport, go ahead and add Brooks Brothers to the hackneyed list...

Ciao !


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over priced and under written! You can find much more useful reading at much more reasonable prices! :crazy:


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

The books aren't Brooks Brothers-specific. Jos A Bank carries them, as does Amazon, but without the signature blue leather cover and BB mark up.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Flashy said:


> The books aren't Brooks Brothers-specific. Jos A Bank carries them, as does Amazon, but without the signature blue leather cover and BB mark up.


Yes, JosABank carries a series of three or four etiquette books by the same author for about $8 or $9 apiece. I like them as they have a lot of useful advice for everyone, but for a child growing up, I think they should be required reading.


----------



## OliT (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw "Dressing the man" at Brooks Brothers today, and that's a book that I personally like. It did however look like something they were showing, rather than selling.
And then again, it would most likely be half price off ordering online.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the Brooks nearest me keeps a display copy of "Dressing the Man" as well. They have a seating area with a coffee table, although I'm not sure why one would spend much time sitting around in a store at the mall. 

(Of course, the main store on Madison Avenue now has a golf simulator and a pool table.)


----------

